# Ideas on replicating unique existing texture?



## bartelconst (May 29, 2009)

We're remodeling a 1950's house and have a new wall on one end of the main living room that we need to match the texture to the adjacent walls. The existing texture is over drywall, not plaster, and looks like a starburst pattern. (See pics) We've got some ideas of how to duplicate it, but I wanted get others advice.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks like a real light stipple pattern to me with some really thinned out mud but i could be wrong. Link here has some examples....

http://www.texmaster.com/other_brushes.html

We usually do 4 parts compound to 1 part water mix for ceilings but if that looks alot lighter. I'm sure someone else will have a better answer but id try a scrap piece and pick up a $12 brush and see what happens. Get a nappy roller to roll it on with and stomp away. Make sure to not spin the brush at all, takes away the starburst look.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree, looks like a stipple. Probably used a natural sponge, judging from the irregular round, deep/light texture trails.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

A. Spruce said:


> I agree, looks like a stipple. Probably used a natural sponge, judging from the irregular round, deep/light texture trails.



Good point i was hung up on the brush effect.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

jkfox624 said:


> Looks like a real light stipple pattern to me with some really thinned out mud but i could be wrong. Link here has some examples....
> 
> http://www.texmaster.com/other_brushes.html
> 
> We usually do 4 parts compound to 1 part water mix for ceilings but if that looks alot lighter. I'm sure someone else will have a better answer but id try a scrap piece and pick up a $12 brush and see what happens. Get a nappy roller to roll it on with and stomp away. Make sure to not spin the brush at all, takes away the starburst look.


Yep. Just going to have to experiment on some scape pieces of drywall to dial it in. :thumbsup:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks like a regular oval shaped stipple brush, with some soupy mud.

Its called a "crows foot", and you can buy that brush darn near anywhere.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.thehardwarecity.com/products/846-Single-Crows-Foot-Brush/4439006


----------



## bartelconst (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I was thinking of using a natural sponge, but I'll try the stipple brush too. There is some sand in the original texture, so I guess I'll throw a little in the soupy mix.


----------



## rwa (May 6, 2009)

looks like the many layers of paint has rounded the peaks on the old texture ... that will make it difficult to match


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

rwa said:


> looks like the many layers of paint has rounded the peaks on the old texture ... that will make it difficult to match


Few guarantees in this world but one of them is its pretty damn hard to match an existing old texture especially if its a patch.


----------

